# SoapCalc has a different numbers for KOH



## Spice (Apr 26, 2017)

I was calculating the water for my LS. I using like to double check my numbers and compare to make sure I that I have entered amount correctly. My recipe is:
Coconut 36%  KOH .257
oo 34%   KOH .19
Castor 1%  KOH .18
Soy 13%  KOH .191
Sweet Almond 8%  KOH .195
Grapeseed 8%   KOH .191

I have 53 oil mold

SoapCal has koh as 12.34 and water at 20.14

I have KOH at 11.57 and water at 27 oz

I use the .38 waters % of oils.

My question is, do I calculate the same way as I would with NaOh?  I mea, would I use the same math. koh/water as % of oils= water? Did I miss calculated and that is why my numbers don't match Soap Cal?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 26, 2017)

Calculations for KOH are exactly the same as for NaOH as long as you have the correct sap values for KOH. 

Do you have consistent settings for the KOH purity? My best guess based on the numbers you've given is you're doing the calculations assuming 100% KOH purity and Soapcalc is set to use 90% purity. 

Water weight using "38% water as % of oils" is calculated this way -- 
water weight = oil weight X 38 / 100

For 53 oz oils --
water weight = 53 X 38 / 100 = 20.14 oz


----------



## Susie (Apr 26, 2017)

Spice said:


> I was calculating the water for my LS. I using like to double check my numbers and compare to make sure I that I have entered amount correctly. My recipe is:
> Coconut 36%  KOH .257
> oo 34%   KOH .19
> Castor 1%  KOH .18
> ...



What does the bolded part mean?  I ask because I can't figure out why you need a mold for liquid soap.


----------



## Spice (Apr 26, 2017)

Susie said:


> What does the bolded part mean?  I ask because I can't figure out why you need a mold for liquid soap.



this is what happens when I have dogs and mother telling me they each need something while I am trying to think and write.  Sorry, I was using my 53 oz oil weight that I use in my mold. I was trying to say that I would be using 53 ounces of oil.


----------



## Spice (Apr 26, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Calculations for KOH are exactly the same as for NaOH as long as you have the correct sap values for KOH.
> 
> Do you have consistent settings for the KOH purity? My best guess based on the numbers you've given is you're doing the calculations assuming 100% KOH purity and Soapcalc is set to use 90% purity.
> 
> ...



yelp, I'm using 90% KOH purity. I just figured out, after leaving dogs and mother, that I have been using 30% lye concentration, but I used the water as % of oils. when I saw the 20.14, I remember that number, that's when it hit. Gosh, somedays.....:headbanging:

SoapCalc is not set to use 90% purity. Do you know why?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 27, 2017)

"... SoapCalc is not set to use 90% purity. Do you know why? ..."

It can be set to 90%. Just click the box. I'm not the owner of Soapcalc nor do I have any insight into how the calc is set up. You need to ask the owner.


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 27, 2017)

Spice said:


> SoapCalc is not set to use 90% purity. Do you know why?



I like that it makes the assumption of 100% ... then I can do the rest of the calcs.

Not for everyone.

Most NaOH here is around 98 to 99% (goes to crystals in open air REAL fast), and most KOH is around 90%.

I like that I can calculate without other peoples ideas of what I should adjust for.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 27, 2017)

My KOH is about 95%, so I wouldn't want to use Soapcalc at 90% or 100%. 

If I used an online recipe calculator, Soapee.com makes much more sense -- you can enter the purity % you really want to use for KOH. I think users should be able to set the purity % for NaOH as well, but, hey, beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 27, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> My KOH is about 95%, so I wouldn't want to use Soapcalc at 90% or 100%.
> 
> If I used an online recipe calculator, Soapee.com makes much more sense -- you can enter the purity % you really want to use for KOH. I think users should be able to set the purity % for NaOH as well, but, hey, beggars can't be choosers!



A whole half world apart!

Soapee ... I'm still getting used to (your fault btw, dearest DeeAnna).

I try (I like it's dual lye calculation abilties, but not so much it's assumptions) ... and then I go back to SoapCalc.


----------



## Spice (Apr 27, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> My KOH is about 95%, so I wouldn't want to use Soapcalc at 90% or 100%.
> 
> If I used an online recipe calculator, Soapee.com makes much more sense -- you can enter the purity % you really want to use for KOH. I think users should be able to set the purity % for NaOH as well, but, hey, beggars can't be choosers!



I will give soapee.com a try. I like to see what numbers I get. Thanks DeeAnna.


----------



## Spice (Apr 27, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> My KOH is about 95%, so I wouldn't want to use Soapcalc at 90% or 100%.
> 
> If I used an online recipe calculator, Soapee.com makes much more sense -- you can enter the purity % you really want to use for KOH. I think users should be able to set the purity % for NaOH as well, but, hey, beggars can't be choosers!



Just tried soapee.com. What a great site!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Susie (Apr 27, 2017)

Me, too!  The person that created it came to this forum, and got our feedback on certain parts.  It has the best parts of other calculators without the drawbacks.  AND you can save your recipes!  So I do not have to go create a file on the computer and do all the transcriptions.


----------



## Jena (May 19, 2017)

There is a place to click for 90% under the KOH box on Soapcalc.


----------



## Soapprentice (May 19, 2017)

I recently I shifted to soapee.com from SoapCalc and I love it... it's an amazing calculator once you get hang of it.


----------

